# CENSO DE PERUANOS ACTIVOS EN EL FORO



## PARACAS (Mar 22, 2005)

Hola ,Soy Español ,casado con peruana, llevo visitando el Perú más de 10 años y creo poder decir que soy un peruano de adopción.
Visitaré el foro a menudo y me deleitaré con las fotos de Lima y de otros sitios que a veces publicais.
Un saludo para todos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Paracas! Bienvenido al foro! Espero que lo disfrutes!


----------



## eastnewark (Mar 26, 2005)

hola tambien soy peruano y desde mucho tiempo estube observando esta pagina pero la verdad nunca me atrevi a registrarme. espero ahora que ya soy como member de esta pagina pueda aportar algo de information.
saludos desde harrison new jersey........viva el peru caraxo


----------



## RecontraPeruano (Mar 12, 2005)

Yo también del Perú soy... jejeje yo quiero ser el representante oficial del Cusco pes.. ya? ya? prometo traerles un montón de fotos e información...
Bueno... mientras esté aquí porque estoy de vacas, estudio en Arequipa.
Saludos
Y QUE VIVA EL PERU


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

NO NO TE PERMITO!!..jeje mentira..tu apooorta nomas


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

holanda!!!!!!!!!!

i am trujillano
jajajaja

VIVA EL PERU!!!!!!!!!!!

_____________________

anarkopunk!!!!!!!


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

*desde INKATERRA*

hola soy de trujillo 
y tambien les prometo fotos de mi city 
chaufa


----------



## .-.-LuCiaNa-.-. (Mar 30, 2005)

No soy peruana,pero visitaré estos foros ya que me caen bien los peruanos ( en su mayoria ) , y también para conocer gente y aprender de culturas distintas a las mias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Flavio y Luciana! Bienvenidos a Inkascrapers!

Flavio, hay otro trujillano en el foro, SkyPeru, mi clon! Esperamos ver tus fotos!!


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Bienvenida al Perú Luciana!!

Saludos desde Lima


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido gente........
hola flavio, tambien soy de trujillo, vivo y estudio aqui !!!! muchos saludos.....vives en trujillo tambien o estas en el exilio ??? (j/k)


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

He visitato varias vces el foro y recien me registro, ... soy de lima y vivo en Papua Nueva Guinea!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow! Papua Nueva Guinea? Que bacan! Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

soy nuevo, vivo en chorrillos - lima pero soy cajamarquino


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola njpch! Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Soy nuevo en el foro, y aqui he encontrado fotos de lujo de Lima, estare viniendo seguido y fácil apoyo subiendo fotos de mi querida Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Filter! Bienvenido al foro peruano! Espero que vengas seguido y que postees fotos de Lima...claro, cuando tengas ganas y tiempo! Saludos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido peruanos, cada vez somos mas, pero yo soy el unico trujillano REALMENTE ACTIVO !!!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Un saludo a todos soy nuevo en el foro, peruano viviendo en Japon 
hace ya buen tiempo, espero poder aportar a este foro.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

uy ojala puedas poner fotos d japon! lo max


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Hola yo soy peruano limenho-cusco-arequipenho, pero todavia no conozco arequipa, jajaja (bueno solo puerto inca). Me sorprendio la cantidad de peruanos registrados en este foro aunque muchos tienen solo un post. y tambien que muchos estan en la diaspora, me parece increible que haya peruanos haste en papua nueva guinea!!!
yo tambien soy un autoexiliado temporal, pues estoy estudiando en el sur de alemania.
oigan animense y pongan fotos de los lugares donde viven, quiero ver fotos de harrison NJ (queda muy lejos de passaic?), holanda, japon, papua, etc.
y vayan a ver mi thread del cusco en ciudades y rascacielos, mas adelante pondre fotos de paracas, barranco y miraflores. saludos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Macross! Espero tus fotos! Yo ya puse mis fotos de Lima y Los Angeles, pronto hare un thread de Burbank, la hermosa ciudad donde vivo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hola... me llamo Sebastián, nací en Lima. Actualmente vivo en La Encantada de Villa  no se si conocerán (cerca al club villa) y voy al colegio Cambridge

PERUANO de Corazón !!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

uy boludo...no eres de san isidro...ya empezamos mal  bienvenido!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Hola... me llamo Sebastián, nací en Lima. Actualmente vivo en La Encantada de Villa  no se si conocerán (cerca al club villa) y voy al colegio Cambridge
> 
> PERUANO de Corazón !!!


Hola Sebastián! Bienvenido al foro! Soy Bruno y actualmente estudio en Los Angeles.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bienvenido sebville, poseta seguido, para ser más Peruanos en el foro, saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido limonero !


----------



## fmatillana (Apr 14, 2005)

*Reportandome*

Hablen genteee!

Recién descubro esta página por un pata aca, sigo un curso de un año aca antes de empezar estudiar arquitectura o en Nottingham o en el AA de aca. Solo me quiero reportar para la gentita de aca. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido, cada ves mas peruanos !!! somos una gran comunidad..........eso si, sean mas activos !


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Si yo ya hize un thread sobre Atlanta, en Ciudades del mundo, Tratare de hacer una de Miami.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HOLA BIENVENIDOS A TODOS,HAY DIOS MIO... NOS ESTAMOS REPRODUCIENDO POR MONTONES.....JEJEJE PARTICIPEN MÁS OK.....SALUDOS CORDIALES...


----------



## ElRaportero (Apr 16, 2005)

Holas, saludos desde Sydney (aunque en español, si mal no tengo entendido, se escribe Sidney). He estado siguiendo estos foros desde hace como seis meses, y bueno, por fin me he animado a registrarme.

Por cierto, nací en Lima y viví allí hasta los 15 años, especificamente en Pueblo Libre. Ahora estoy a un par de meses de cumplir 21


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bienvenido ps!, me alegro que te decidieras a unir al foro, la gente es chevere, pero eso sí no te quedes en el saludo nomás, postea para que el foro siga activo, que es lo que lo hace interesante.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido raportero................cuanta gente peruana !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sigan apuntandose !!!!! noten que nuestro foro esta creciendo cada vez mas rapido !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si es verdad, lo cual me enorgullese, más gente, más opiniones :grouphug:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ElRaportero said:


> Holas, saludos desde Sydney (aunque en español, si mal no tengo entendido, se escribe Sidney). He estado siguiendo estos foros desde hace como seis meses, y bueno, por fin me he animado a registrarme.
> 
> Por cierto, nací en Lima y viví allí hasta los 15 años, especificamente en Pueblo Libre. Ahora estoy a un par de meses de cumplir 21


pero postea más pes papai


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si pues............sean mas activos, no paren de postear !!!! y haganlo tambien fuera de este foro, en los generales, para que vean que somos una comunidad grande aqui !


----------



## ElRaportero (Apr 16, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> pero postea más pes papai


Hombre, entre el momento que mande mi primer mensaje a tu respuesta hay apenas una hora de diferencia...

cuantos posts querias que haga en ese tiempo? 50??

Yo estoy aca para dar mi granito de arena y colaborar (y lo voy a hacer con mucho gusto), pero tampoco me voy a pasar todo el dia en la computadora. Realmente no me interesa que mis posts se cuenten en las centenas, miles o millones.

A todos los demas, que me han dado la bienvenida: MUCHAS GRACIAS. (Me gusto especialmente ese grupito de smilies abrazados.)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ay Juani, no te pases pues!

Bienvenido Raportero!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ElRaportero said:


> Hombre, entre el momento que mande mi primer mensaje a tu respuesta hay apenas una hora de diferencia...
> 
> cuantos posts querias que haga en ese tiempo? 50??
> 
> ...


Tampoco quise ser maleducado , pero es que hay muchos foristas que solo entran, ponen un mensaje y nunca más aparecen. Bienvenido seas y disculpa la poca amabilidad


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bienvenido


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HAY DIOS MIO CASI 50 ESTÓ YA PESA,NOS REPRODUCIMOS MÁS RAPIDO QUE LOS CONEJILLOS DE INDIAS O CUYES.....A PROPOSITO ELLOS TAMBIÉN SON RECONTRA PERUANOS JAJAJAJA...


----------



## Ghost_Templar (Jun 13, 2005)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge, encontre este foro de casualidad, he estado viendo que hay muy buenas tomas de Lima y en general del Peru, espero contribuir en el foro con fotos o en todo caso proponiendo temas interesantes.
Bye...!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bienvenido Ghost, esperamos que te diviertas en el foro y participes activamente. kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

CADA DIA EL FORO CRECE MAS, BIENVENIDO JORGE...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Eres el peruano numero 50....bienvenido tocayo!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Llegamos a los 50 WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

50 wow pero de eso hay que descontar los que banneaon y los que ya no participan o tienen una cuenta ya no valida


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

en total fueron baneados 2....... como 30 son foristas que casi nunca o nunca participan, el resto una notable minoria, es el que mantien al foro con vida


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es increíble que entre 20 foristas hagamos de este foro, el tercero más activo de Latinscrapers, todo un mérito.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> en total fueron baneados 2....... como 30 son foristas que casi nunca o nunca participan, el resto una notable minoria, es el que mantien al foro con vida


y te falto descontar el de solange que ahora es lucuma


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Y yo en que posición estoy, ojo soy de los nuevos foristas!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

felipe25 said:


> *Y yo en que posición estoy*, ojo soy de los nuevos foristas!!


en la de las 20 uñas :jk:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> en la de las 20 uñas :jk:


????????????


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> ????????????


Felipe si en realidad no entiendes la broma, eres MUY inocente. Jajajajaja


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Un poko lo soy.. jeje


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> en la de las 20 uñas :jk:


tampoco lo entedi alguien lo puede explicar


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ni yo tampoco, ya pues dejense de limonadas !!!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HAY DIJISTES LIMONADAS TENGO MUCHA SED....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no se dice dijisteSSSSS, se dice "DIJISTE"........amigo ****!!!! (no olvidemos nuestra lengua madre, no hay excusas de ningun tipo)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan muchachos, he notado que nuestro foro ya no es como antes, es decir hasta hace un mes, este foro parecia un chat, ahora lo veo como el foro Colombiano.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

BIENVENIDA SEA!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lo que pasa Bajopontino es que los chicos estàn de vacaciones y por eso esto se ve desierto y lamentablemente yo estoy en trabajo nuevo y tengo harta chamba, tengo dìas q no entraba.... y sigue igualito


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

yo quiero el chat de nuevo!!!! jajaja bueno hace 6 días que no entraba porque estaba de viaje..ahora llegó y veo muchos más threads..que bueno!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que vuelva el Incachat.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hasta hace un tiempo la gente estaba con las pilas por obtener los sub foros. Ahora que ya se logro como que les falta otra meta o variedad de threads en los cuales se sientan con capacidad para dar opinion. Mezclar foreo con chateo es lo mejor para hacerlo entretenido y didactico.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bajo: yo tb!
JT: tienes toda la razón...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Hasta hace un tiempo la gente estaba con las pilas por obtener los sub foros. Ahora que ya se logro como que les falta otra meta o variedad de threads en los cuales se sientan con capacidad para dar opinion. Mezclar foreo con chateo es lo mejor para hacerlo entretenido y didactico.





Vane de Rosas said:


> Lo que pasa Bajopontino es que los chicos estàn de vacaciones y por eso esto se ve desierto .


exacto jeje en mi caso ahora que estaba de vaca estaba de wago todo el tiempo y x eso no postee en varios dias xque se me olvidava... jeje ahora solo entro x tiempo de 15 a 30 media hora... creo que ahorita todos estamos medio ocupados jiji


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

SOY 100 % PERUANO Y 100% TRUJILLANO ,QUE SE AGRANDE EL FORO ,PERO POSTEEN MAS FOTOS DE EDIFICIOS ACTUALES PERO DE PROVINCIAS ,TODOS COLABOREN PUESS ,SEAN ACTIVOS COMO DIJO SKY AHHH VIVA LA UNT¡¡ FUERA HUBER NOMURA JEJEJE , SALIO EL FEELING SORRY (tratare de traer mas gente al foro)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

libidito said:


> SOY 100 % PERUANO Y 100% TRUJILLANO ,QUE SE AGRANDE EL FORO ,PERO POSTEEN AMS FOTOS DE EDIFICIOS ACTUALES PEROD E PROVINCIAS ,TODOS COLABOREN PUESS ,*SEAN ACTIVOS * COMO DIJO SKY AHHH VIVA LA UNT¡¡ FUERA HUBER NOMURA JEJEJE , SALIO EL FEELING SORRY


Sí, no sean pasivos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hola, soy nuevo aqui asi que paciencia conmigo  soy de la ciudad de los reyes !!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hola Pacolam, cuantos años tienes y de que parte de Lima escribes????

Ah cierto Bienvenido !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Disfruta y postea.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

gracias vane, tengo 20, ahora estoy en madrid, pero vivo en la punta


----------



## <---*FaBiO*---> (Aug 17, 2005)

Hola todossss, me llamo Fabio, tengo 20 y soy 100% peruano , pero ahora me encuentro lejos, exactamente en Milàn, me gusta mucho el foro, y espero encontrar gente chevere e interesante y aportan tanto como ustedes ....


----------



## <---*FaBiO*---> (Aug 17, 2005)

Hola todossss, me llamo Fabio, tengo 20 y soy 100% peruano , pero ahora me encuentro lejos, exactamente en Milàn, me gusta mucho el foro, y espero encontrar gente chevere e interesante y aportar tanto como ustedes ....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cuantos peruchos mas estan llegando, me parece bien, ojala no sea fiebre del momento, aporten con frecuencia ! bienvenidos


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Algunos nuevos miembros en el foro, bienvenidos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y pongan sus fotos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jeje los de lima se multiplican a montones, bueno les doy mi saludos a todos los nuevos ojala que no se queden solo con 1 o 2 post y que sean de lima o de otras ciudades aporten positivamente al foro, y bienvenidos


----------



## DØnKå (Aug 21, 2005)

Soy nuevo de SMP y El Rimac


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Hola, yo soy de Ciudad de México, pero igual visito seguido el foro peruano.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

DØnKå said:


> Soy nuevo de SMP y El Rimac


Bienvenida, ya tenemos un forista mas del rimac, jeje.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

xoceelias said:


> Hola, yo soy de Ciudad de México, pero igual visito seguido el foro peruano.


Bienvenido a Incascrapers.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Bienvenido DØnKå.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La de chibolos que estàn "asociándose"!!!!!!!!!!! Bueno pero mientras posteen no hay problem....


----------



## DØnKå (Aug 21, 2005)

Al menos ya toy posteando 
toy activo solo en las tardes cuando mi primo sale de la compu.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si, se necesiota mas posteadores, el ritmo del foro ha disminuido increiblemente.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

viven en la misma casa?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> viven en la misma casa?


Esas son intimidades Bratzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

iorana, soy marsupilami y vivo en la isla de pascua.
tengo 25 años y deseo la paz mundial.


----------



## ROSA ELENA SALAZAR (Aug 24, 2005)

Hola a todos saludos desde Utah U.S.A, mi familia y amigos me conocen como gata,estare constantemente visitando este rincon ameno y poder compartir e intercanmbiar ideas culturales,vivencias,hoobies con todos ustedes.


----------



## ROSA ELENA SALAZAR (Aug 24, 2005)

saludos soy gata la nueva forista Peruana... :wave:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

hola, felina


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Uy una minina en Incascrapers, que bueno, entonces ya serian cinco foristas.

Bienvenida Gata, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

rrosa elena salazar....tu no eres un personaje de pobre diabla?


----------



## Esteban (Aug 24, 2005)

hola soy soy de Trujillo ,espero aportar al foro y tratare de participar activamente ,saludos a todos y que le pasen bien¡¡¡


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

OTRA MUJER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QUE BACAN YO SABIA Q POCO A POCO IBAMOS A GOBERNAR ESTE FORO 

BIENVINIDOS FORISTAS NUEVOS


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> OTRA MUJER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QUE BACAN YO SABIA Q POCO A POCO IBAMOS A GOBERNAR ESTE FORO
> 
> BIENVINIDOS FORISTAS NUEVOS


pfff apenas son 3.... :baaa:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> pfff apenas son 3.... :baaa:


UYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Son 5, Claudia, Lucuma, Vane, Alucinante y la nueva gata.


----------



## ROSA ELENA SALAZAR (Aug 24, 2005)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: Gracias chicos por la bienbenida,a todos quisiera saber quienes viven en Peru y quienes viven en el extranjero.


----------



## ROSA ELENA SALAZAR (Aug 24, 2005)

Soy la gatita ronronera del foro








http://www.thewildones.org/Animals/../Audio/jaguar.au


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos integrantes !!!!!!!!!!!! Gata o Gatita para saber quien vive donde, tienes que leerte todo el thread.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ROSA ELENA SALAZAR said:


> Soy la gatita ronronera del foro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resultaste ser una tigresa.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

hola soy nuevo, me llamo Julio Rosales y soy peruano y R-contraperuano. vivo en la argentina desde 10 años en la ciudad de cordoba. soy profe de economia en la univ nacional de cordoba y quede encantado con el foro. sigan pa' lante foristas!


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bienvenido!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenidos peruanos y peruanas nuevas !!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Resultaste ser una tigresa.


con tal que no sea la tigresa del oriente... :jk:


----------



## d.rivers (May 24, 2005)

*SOY PERUANO DE LIMA*

QUE TAL A TODOS LOS FORISTAS INCASCRAPERS ESPERO CONTRIBUIR UN POCO ........!!!!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

gracias por la bienvenida muchachos, la verdad que el foro esta bien bacan, hay hartas cosas interesantes...................


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> con tal que no sea la tigresa del oriente... :jk:


jajajajajaja


----------



## Jsaravia1975 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hola, soy nueva en esto de los foros, pero encanta la idea


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bienvenida amiga, vives en Perú o estas exiliada.


----------



## B-Neia (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok Bajopontino aqui estoy como me ordenaste :nocrook: , bueno aprovecho pa saludar a tdos los peruanasos como yo q entran a este forum pues esta bien chevere :drunk:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bienvenida B-neia ojala que entres seguido y aportes positivamente al foro


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

hay más nuevos, pero igual hay unos que ya no postean, en fin, bienvenidos todos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

B-Neia said:


> Ok Bajopontino aqui estoy como me ordenaste :nocrook: , bueno aprovecho pa saludar a tdos los peruanasos como yo q entran a este forum pues esta bien chevere :drunk:


Pues bienvenida Bneia, que te diviertas y aportes con el foro


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:wave: Bienvenida ya vamos 5 foristas :banana:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bienvenidos todos!!! Arriba el Perú.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Caramba cuanto forista nuevo! bienvenidos sean todos pero sean activos, para que el foro siempre tenga mas puntos de vista, opiniones, info o fotos kay:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

no había pasado por este censo 

Soy recontra peruana y vivo en Miraflores, Lima :cheers1:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jajaj que bien que por fin te hayas resgitrado lucuma, aunque un poco tarde bienvenida!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bienvenida de nuevo Lucuma


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Limeño de pura cepa. Actualmente resido en New Jersey-USA


----------



## RAZA_VIRREYNAL (Sep 30, 2005)

CHORRILLANO...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Peruano ! , nacido en lima ! , pero vivi en casma por 10 anos y ahora resido en Baltimore , Md !! , y siempre los visito ! , Buen manera de dar a conocer el peru !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

70 peruanos?!!!!!! a la mier......y dónde están esos más de 40 que ya ni se les ve


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bienvenidos todos, y participen más seguido.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

una preguntita???
el otro dia en una pagina de internet ( http://www.arquitectum.com ) vi que habian unos cuantos proyectos en Peru en los cuales muchos ingenieros de todo el mundo postulaban sus proyectos y la mejor ganaba. el 1ro en el 2003 que era en Machu Pichu, el 2do en el 2004 en las lineas de nazca y ahora un 3ro que es en las ruinas de chan chan. el 1ro y el 2do ya fueron premiados pero no se en realidad si los proyectos se llegaron a realizar??? si alguien tiene alguna informacion acerca de esto por favor pongala en este thread. gracias


----------



## meli (Sep 30, 2005)

Hola a todo soy meli de trujillo, pero actualmente radico en Sevilla- España. Espero conocer gente amigable, sincera, con ganas de hacer conocer a nuestro rico Perú.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenida Meli, soy Jhonatan, tambien trujillano.........


----------



## RAZA_VIRREYNAL (Sep 30, 2005)

sebvill said:


> en Suecia?? mi abuela es de allá pero vive hace 40 años en Perú, vino a ayudar a los pobres y se quedó casó y tuvo 6 hijos. Suecia es increíble fui cuando tenía 11 años, es decir hace 4, pero iwal me acuerdo de un montón. Oigan se han dado cuenta que hay muchos peruanos pero que la mayoría no vive acá...ya pues no se pasen que es eso de hacer patria para comenzar debes estar en el Perú, ¿o no? de hecho si estas estudiando si pero luego la cosa es regresar y ayudar a tu país, esa es la idea no?


si me he dado cuenta... y tienes razon eh....

esto ya es una exageracion...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero que gano estudiando en peru....todos los impeustos que no estoy pagando los voy a pagar cuando sea millonario  dejame educarme bien para luego poder ayudar a mi pais en vez de ser una carga....tengo 18 añitos!!!!


----------



## RAZA_VIRREYNAL (Sep 30, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> pero que gano estudiando en peru....todos los impeustos que no estoy pagando los voy a pagar cuando sea millonario  dejame educarme bien para luego poder ayudar a mi pais en vez de ser una carga....tengo 18 añitos!!!!


el mensaje que esta enviando sebvill no es para ti.., se refiere a los otros foristas que estan alla y ya no regresan para aportar y a poder desarrollarnos
¿o como piensas que nos vamos a desarrollar?

el que persevera lo logra


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

Bueno, me considero peruano; pese a haber nacido en la Ciudad Blanca. :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estos arequipeños son la muerte.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

71 foristas wow.... pero en realidad menos de la mitad somos los que realmente participamos del foro.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

*??*



Chalaco said:


> Soy del Callao aunque no vivo ahi ahora. Saludos desde Pembroke Pines!


Penbroke Pines, en Florida?! Por que acabo de visitar por alla.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

sebvill said:


> en Suecia?? mi abuela es de allá pero vive hace 40 años en Perú, vino a ayudar a los pobres y se quedó casó y tuvo 6 hijos. Suecia es increíble fui cuando tenía 11 años, es decir hace 4, pero iwal me acuerdo de un montón. Oigan se han dado cuenta que hay muchos peruanos pero que la mayoría no vive acá...ya pues no se pasen que es eso de hacer patria para comenzar debes estar en el Perú, ¿o no? de hecho si estas estudiando si pero luego la cosa es regresar y ayudar a tu país, esa es la idea no?


Pues en realidad muchos, como por ejemplo yo, salen a otro pais a estudiar talvez con la meta de alguna vez volver y poder radicar nuevamente en el Peru. En el caso mio algun dia pensaba volver y talvez como tu dices ayudar a mi pais, pero las cosas cambian de un dia para otro y todos tus planes toman un giro radical. Yo me case con una muchacha Colombiana y ya es muy dificil que vuelva a Peru, por lo menos no a vivir en un futuro immediato. Ya decidi formar mi familia aca, New Jersey-USA, ya que me siento feliz por estos lares. Ojo, pero nunca olvidando mi patria que la llevo siempre dentro de mi corazon y a la cual añoro algun dia volver y poner mi granito de arena.


----------



## LEOnel (Oct 19, 2005)

HOLA!! :hi: !soy nuevo,y tambien peruano,y espero aportar con lo que sea


----------

